# .308 Savage 10 vs. Remington 700



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Trying to find something for around $500. Would a cross hair or mil-dot be better at the 500 yard range. I always lean toward a variable, but I never shot a mil-dot. I would hate to lay down some cash on a 14x scope and wish I would have got the 24x.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

SuperSeal110 said:


> Find a used Remington VLS or VS.
> 
> My factory VS has some shot amazing groups at 1k.


A M1A / M14 will shoot very nice groups at 1000 yards using M118 Special Ball ammo with iron sites.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

Don't underestimate a DMPS AP4 Panther OR a DPMS unveiled the LR-308 AP4 .308 both are semi auto's. I have seem many of the out shoot bolt Acton rifles. Times have changed in the firearm industry many semi auto's are pulling to the forefront with there precision accuracy. I have seem the DMPS toped with a Trijicon TA-55 hit a 10" paper plate at 1500 yards shooting M118 and Federal Match ammo.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

3fingervic said:


> Trying to find something for around $500. Would a cross hair or mil-dot be better at the 500 yard range. I always lean toward a variable, but I never shot a mil-dot. I would hate to lay down some cash on a 14x scope and wish I would have got the 24x.


 It all depends on how far you plan on shooting, if more will be in the low light. Are you going to be shooting moving target? The Mil-Dot is nice for trapping your target. Once you get get practice with a Mil-Dot you may like it. The USMC many of them use Unertl 10X OR 10X Leupold fixed power.


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

mrmom said:


> brian ??????


I'm from the Baroda area, and know a fella by the name of Tarus P. who will take knife in hand to any rifle stock to custom fit.


----------



## mrmom (Feb 15, 2002)

baroda ??? i know where that is.. and yes it was tarus .. ive seen him take a knife to a new comp. stock right on the range 1 day . he knows what he is doing . good guy.


----------

